# terror for pansy



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

pansy was watching birds at the feeder sunday morning from her favorite spot on the cat tree by the window.. the best we can figure a large hawk must have swooped in making a try for a bird or squirrel.. pansy was an outdoor kitten an this must have triggered memories.. she buried herself under a table and behind boxes in the next room and wouldn't come out.. an hour later she was still a shaking fluffball.. she will not go near the cat tree or in the room.. she'll sit halfway down the stairs at the closest and look with trepidation towards the window.. hoping she gets over this fear soon...


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Poor little kitty! I hope there wasn't some awful trauma in her background.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That does sounds like a specific and bad incident in the past - most of mine were born outdoors before rescue and adoption but I have never seen a reaction this bad. Hope you sort it out.


----------

